# Exam Cafe



## Daisy (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been doing mostly CERM problems, and I plan to work some sample exams closer to the actual exam, but I'm wondering if as a supplement the exam cafe is worth it? I'd appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Fudgey (Mar 26, 2009)

Do they have sandwiches in this cafe?


----------



## Daisy (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha! If they had sandwiches, it would definately be worth it...


----------



## Octber2008 (Mar 26, 2009)

Daisy said:


> I've been doing mostly CERM problems, and I plan to work some sample exams closer to the actual exam, but I'm wondering if as a supplement the exam cafe is worth it? I'd appreciate your thoughts.



I signed up for examcafe for the last 4 weeks before the exam. I found it very useful and advised all my colleagues to sign up for it as well. It has loads of solved problems and the most important

thing I found was the non-quantative questions. PE exam (atleast civil) contains almost 40% of non-quantatitive questions and examcafe has loads of them. Try it...


----------



## Daisy (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks, October 2008. That was kind of my thinking is just to try them as a general review, and for the non-quantitative problems.


----------



## Melanie11 (Mar 27, 2009)

Octber2008 said:


> I signed up for examcafe for the last 4 weeks before the exam. I found it very useful and advised all my colleagues to sign up for it as well. It has loads of solved problems and the most importantthing I found was the non-quantative questions. PE exam (atleast civil) contains almost 40% of non-quantatitive questions and examcafe has loads of them. Try it...


I agree 100% with the last post. I signed up for 30 days before the exam and found it very helpful for the same reasons. Good Luck!


----------



## Vishal (Mar 27, 2009)

I signed up for the exam cafe 2 weeks prior to the exam and by loking at the solved problems I could tell that they were way too much for the test. I looked at the 'word problems' for my depth section (transportation) briefly and found them to be logical. The sheer volume of the problems deterred me from going thru all of it as I had enough material from my review class and other notes that I could use.

I had even made a PDF of the Q&amp;A for all the morning sections and my depth section. I took the print of the PDF but did not even open those questions once during the test.


----------

